# Not allowing a person to join LHCF!!!!!



## gissellr78 (Jan 19, 2009)

This lady sent me a messege asking for help to join in my fotki....Can a moderator please help her!



Hey! I saw you on LHCF and am wondering if you can help me out. I've been trying to register there for forever, but it won't allow me to post even tho it says my account is fully activated. I have no way of reaching an admin thru the site and am not getting a response when I email them. I'm wondering if you might be willing to pass along my info with my email address to an admin so I can see about this issue. I'd really like to join the site!! TIA
Asia


----------



## dlewis (Jan 19, 2009)

I guess this is a silly question but has she paid?


----------



## calmsensual1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah that happened to me before I paid.


----------



## *KP* (Jan 24, 2009)

dlewis said:


> I guess this is a silly question but has she paid?



Probably not, it took me a good while before I realised you had to pay!

ETA - OP, you might want to edit your original post to take out the email ad.  I think the Q&A board is available to the public and spambots are able to trawl sites for email addresses.


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 24, 2009)

dlewis said:


> I guess this is a silly question but has she paid?


 

I am assuming she did....she just left that messege in my fotki


----------



## brebre928 (Jan 24, 2009)

It took me a couple of days before I realized that you had to pay before u could post.

Once I paid I was allowed to post messages.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, OP, please edit it to remove Asia's email addy. I'd hate for her to get pounded with spam.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey ladies!
I did email her and i'm happy to announce that she IS a member now. She didn't realize she had to pay.


----------

